
Walmart and Microsoft announce strategic partnership - mandeepj
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2018/07/18/walmart-cio-we-picked-microsoft-for-huge-cloud-deal-to-accelerate-digital-transformation/#1cd0db82491c
======
dotcoma
To sell the Zune in Arkansas? ;-)

